# Bill Hays Arrow Shooter By Yo Slingshots



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

What a great start to the day. I get some fantastic news from a friend then a knock on the door from the postman with 2 packages for me. One was Ringshooter #6 from Henry and the second one was a brilliant surprise gift from Devoman, aka Yo Slingshots.

Tearing into the package I find a really nice Bill Hays designed Arrow Shooter in a rather awesome colour combination of Spectraply sporting the instantly recognisable set of latex bands from Tex.

The first thing that really stood out to me was the quality of routing. Having worked with this material before I know it's not the easiest to get right, let alone perfect as Chris has managed here. No scorching or chipping whatsoever and a perfect radius centred from front to back. This is not as easy as it sounds!

Next thing I check for is the quality of sanding and again, he has done an amazing job here. Even under close scrutiny there are no sanding marks at all. Just a clean crisp surface.

His choice of finish was tung oil followed by a wax and buff. It has really bought the colours to life and given an incredibly smooth but grippy finish that's as easy on the eye as it is on the hand.

Yo Slingshots gets full marks from me. Perfect execution of a great design that's as much a pleasure to shoot as it is to look at.

Thankyou.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

As they say in the neighborhood...Yo, Yo, Yo


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

devoman really does take care to put out a really well made product


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Topnotch buddy!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Top shelf all the way.


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

it don't get much better overall than that design!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey thanks guys, I can't believe I missed this post! Enjoy the shooter!

Oh, Hrawk, that is your "Roo" that I made the pouch from. That stuff is crazy thin but soooo strong! I love that stuff thanks!


----------

